# Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht



## BlueLaser (5. Februar 2012)

*Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

_*NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht
*_




Laut Lenzfire.com soll "Kepler" den AMD Konkurrenten "Tahiti" überholen und 45% mehr Leistung als dieser bieten. Die Chipgröße wird aber deutlich größer ausfallen.
AMDs "Tahiti"-GPU hat eine Fläche von ca. 365mm², während NVIDIAs GK110 rund 550mm² Fläche besitzen soll.

Außerdem sollen die Kalifornier entgegen den letzten Berichten nicht direkt zur GeForce 700er Serie springen, sondern die nächste Generation als GeForce GTX 690, GTX 680, GTX 670 usw. auf den Markt bringen.
Preislich soll die GTX 680 bei 649 US-Dollar starten, ca. 100 Dollar über einer HD7970. NVIDIAs Dual-GPU Flaggschiff GTX690 soll sogar 999 US-Dollar kosten.

Erste, handfeste Informationen sprechen von 1024 skalaren Einheiten und damit doppelt so viele Rechenwerke wie Fermi. Die GTX 680 soll nur mit 2GB an den Start gehen, dafür mit mehr Speichercontrollern ausgestattet sein.
Das Speicherinterface bietet 512 Bit, die Taktraten liegen bei 850 MHz und 5,5 GHz für den GDDR5 RAM.

Die kleineren Vertreter sollen weniger Speichercontroller und Shadereinheiten auf dem PCB haben. Mehr dazu in den Tabellen.


Am 12. April soll die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 & GTX 670 erscheinen. Alle kleineren Karten sollen dann am 12. Mai, bzw. im zweiten und dritten Quartal 2012 folgen.
NVIDIA hält sich immernoch bedeckt dazu.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Nvidia Kepler GTX690*



750MHz Core clock
2×1.75 GB 4.5GHz GDDR5 Memory
2×1024 Stream Processors
2x448bit Bus Width
Priced at $999
*Nvidia Kepler GTX680*



850MHz Core clock
2 GB 5.5GHz GDDR5 Memory
1024 Stream Processors
512bit Bus Width
Priced at $649
45% faster than HD 7970
*Nvidia Kepler GTX670*



850MHz Core clock
1.75 GB 5GHz GDDR5 Memory
896 Stream Processors
448bit Bus Width
Priced at $499
20% faster than HD 7970
 *Nvidia Kepler GTX660Ti*



850MHz Core clock
1.5 GB 5GHz GDDR5 Memory
768 Stream Processors
384bit Bus Width
Priced at $399
10% faster than HD 7950
 *Nvidia Kepler GTX660*



900MHz Core clock
2 GB 5.8GHz GDDR5 Memory
512 Stream Processors
256bit Bus Width
Priced at $319
Performance similar to GTX580
 *Nvidia Kepler GTX650Ti*



850MHz Core clock
1.75 GB 5.5GHz GDDR5 Memory
448 Stream Processors
224bit Bus Width
Priced at $249
Performance similar to GTX570
 *Nvidia Kepler GTX650*



900MHz Core clock
1.5 GB 5.5GHz GDDR5 Memory
256 Stream Processors
292bit Bus Width
Priced at $179
Performance similar to GTX560
 *Nvidia Kepler GTX640*



850MHz Core clock
2 GB 5.5GHz GDDR5 Memory
192 Stream Processors
128bit Bus Width
Priced at $139
Performance similar to GTX550Ti



*Quelle:* Entire Nvidia Kepler Series Specifications, Price & Release Date - Lenzfire​


----------



## Balthar (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

......45% mehr Leistung wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber ich lass mich in kommenden Tests gerne eines besseren belehren, ich brauch ja eh bald ne neue Graka also entweder 7870 oder 660ti


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Die lehnen sich ja sehr weit aus dem Fenster...
Obwohl ich die Echtheit anzweifle. Ich konnte die News nicht weiter als auf die verlinkte Seite verfolgen...
Dazu halte ich die Preisvorstellungen im Bezug auf die Performance etwas überzogen.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Das klingt aber sher unglaubwürdig, die GTX 690 hat gleich viele Shader wie ne 680 (bzw. eben X2) aber nur den Speicherbus und den Speicher von ner 670!?


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich nehm ne 7950


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das klingt aber sher unglaubwürdig, die GTX 690 hat gleich viele Shader wie ne 680 (bzw. eben X2) aber nur den Speicherbus und den Speicher von ner 670!?


 
Mysteriös...
Hat jemand noch die Folge in den VRAM-Größen bemerkt?


----------



## Seeefe (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Schonmal die Kommentare auf der Quellen Seite gelesen?


----------



## neflE (5. Februar 2012)

Ähm ich halte die Preise ja mal für voll überzogen, denn AMD wird nicht lange warten und eine überarbeitete Serie rausbringen und dann hat NVIDIA viel zu hohe Preise.

Und eine 60ti für 400usDollar, bestimmt nicht, wer soll das kaufen?
Das ist ja keine Mittelklasse mehr.


----------



## Thallassa (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



hansvonwurst schrieb:


> die lehnen sich ja sehr weit aus dem fenster...
> Obwohl ich die echtheit anzweifle. Ich konnte die news nicht weiter als auf die verlinkte seite verfolgen...
> Dazu halte ich die preisvorstellungen im bezug auf die performance etwas überzogen.


 
/sign


----------



## BlueLaser (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Schonmal die Kommentare auf der Quellen Seite gelesen?


 



> Don`t believe jay malone people. He is a AMD troll from overclock



 dachte ich mir schon


----------



## seppo1887 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Ob wahr oder nicht, ist mir egal, solange die Mehrleistung zur 580 mehr als 25% beträgt,
kommen gleich 2 in mein System 
Man könnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## marcus_T (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

da vergeht mir entdültig die Lust auf SLI
nicht mal Ti SLI ist erschwinglich


----------



## mnb93 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Schonmal die Kommentare auf der Quellen Seite gelesen?


 
OBR Obrovsky:


> this is all bu-shi-  Specifications are totally different!!!! Bye OBR





Noch nie was von der Seite gehört, aber wer sich da so alles im Forum rumtummelt xD
(vorausgesetzt es ist der echte)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, ein "angeblich" in die Headline einzufügen. Man könnte da auf falsche Ideen kommen.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, ein "angeblich" in die Headline einzufügen. Man könnte da auf falsche Ideen kommen.


Thilo sowas kommt immer sehr verdächtig, weil alle wissen, du kennst die echten 
*hust*


----------



## MClolwut (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Gut so Thilo. 
Ich halte das mal für humbuk, solange, bis man mich eines besseren belehrt. Nvidia wäre ja völlig behemmert Karten rauszubringen, die die gleiche Leistung wie GTX 570 und 80 haben, und nebenher bis zu 100 Euro günstiger sind. Dann hätten GTX 560 ti 448, GTX 570 und GTX 580 jedenfalls ausgedient... nene, so dumm können die garnicht sein.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Ich glaube die Werte auch nicht !!
45% ist auch sehr übertrieben...


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Och wenn man auf OBR vertraut, hat man ja mit dem GK104 schon ne HD7970 brutal zerstört, also gehts wohl in Richtung 100% mehr Leistung, was ich aber etwas anzweifle


----------



## eVoX (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Man liest schon auf eineige HPs das es Fake ist, der angebliche "Kepler shot" soll eine Fermi sein.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



MClolwut schrieb:


> Gut so Thilo.
> Ich halte das mal für humbuk, solange, bis man mich eines besseren belehrt. Nvidia wäre ja völlig behemmert Karten rauszubringen, die die gleiche Leistung wie GTX 570 und 80 haben, und nebenher bis zu 100 Euro günstiger sind. Dann hätten GTX 560 ti 448, GTX 570 und GTX 580 jedenfalls ausgedient... nene, so dumm können die garnicht sein.


 
Nur mal so am Rande...neue Karten ersetzen die alten am Markt. So war das schon immer. 

Ist doch klar, das die alten Karten dann einfach nicht mehr produziert werden und nachdem die letzten Restbestände verkauft wurden sind, nicht mehr auf den Markt verfügbar sein werden.


----------



## craiziks (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Der ganze fortschritt in der entwicklung ist ja schoen und gut, aber wer braucht die leistung? Bevor wir nicht die konsolen los sind, wird man solche leistung wenig brauchen. Habe zwar selber eine ps3, aber auch nur weil sie in der unterhaltung billiger ist und es wesentlich einfacher ist. Da lalaeuft immer alles und ist nicht wie beim pc. Ewiges warten auf patches.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



craiziks schrieb:


> Der ganze fortschritt in der entwicklung ist ja schoen und gut, aber wer braucht die leistung? Bevor wir nicht die konsolen los sind, wird man solche leistung wenig brauchen. Habe zwar selber eine ps3, aber auch nur weil sie in der unterhaltung billiger ist und es wesentlich einfacher ist. Da lalaeuft immer alles und ist nicht wie beim pc. Ewiges warten auf patches.



Würden alle Entwickler ihre Spiele so machen wie EA es vormacht (von den Konsolen getrennt) dann würde man auch die Leistung gut ausnutzen können!
BF3 macht es z.B. vor so wie Metro2033 etc.


----------



## Citynomad (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Was ich viel lustiger finde... seit wann heißen denn die Shadereinheiten bei Nvidia Streamprozessoren?  Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, nannte nur ATI/AMD die Dinger so (an ATI Stream angelehnt). Bei NVidia hießen die doch wenn überhaupt Cuda-Kerne.


----------



## Berliner2011 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Ich bestelle Juni/Juli 2013 eine Zotac GtX 680 amp und einen i7-3770K 
Bis dahin wird der jetzige reichen müssen


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Würden alle Entwickler ihre Spiele so machen wie EA es vormacht (von den Konsolen getrennt) dann würde man auch die Leistung gut ausnutzen können!
> BF3 macht es z.B. vor so wie Metro2033 etc.


Metro ist nicht von EA


----------



## Adam West (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

hm über 30% mehr DIE Fläche als AMD und angeblich 45 % mehr Leistung? Was ist so toll dadran? Genau, nichts! 
Wenn AMD das gleiche machen würde hätte sie auch mehr Leistung. Die Aussage hier ist also: NVs Ding ist größer und wohl auch heißer und ist dafür schneller... Ach echt? Wow, jeder der so ein Sherlock ist wie ich, melde sich bei Scotland Yard, wir haben eine Top Karriere vor uns


----------



## StefanStg (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Gtx 680 ich komme.Hatte schon immer die grünen und wird auch so bleiben.
Mir egal was AMD macht.


----------



## Krautmaster (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

knapp 300mm² für den GK104 kommt hin, damit wäre er schneller / Takt + vermutlich sparsamer als eine HD7950 da er ca dieselbe Performance / Takt bietet als eine GTX580.

550mm² fürs Topmodell wäre enorm. Mit 1024 Shadern und Hot Clock aber auch extrem schnell. 45% muss man erstmal erreichen da die Games seltenst linear zunehmen. Viel eher treffen da 70% zu wenn schon das 512 Shader Modell nahezu gleich auf ist bei selbem Takt.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



craiziks schrieb:


> Der ganze fortschritt in der entwicklung ist ja schoen und gut, aber wer braucht die leistung?


 
Fragte der User mit 3-Way SLI.

Meine GTX570 würde ich zwar wirklich gerne durch eine 670 ersetzen, aber nicht zu diesem Preis. Werd wohl warten bis das Ding auf ~400€ oder weniger rutscht, und ein Kühler montiert ist der akzeptable Werte liefert.


----------



## geo (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Ich bin überzeugt das NV dieses mal gleich ne gute Arbeit abliefert, auch denke ich das die neuen NV Chips flotter sind als die von AMD, aber in Sachen Verbrauch bleibt AMD der King im Ring 
Der Chip von NV wird größer werden und ob NV eine so hohe Packdichte hinbekommt wie AMD glaube ich auch erst wenn ich es sehe.
Das NV die Rohleistung fast verdoppelt zweifle ich auch nicht an, aber das mehr als 30% bei Spielen drin ist bezweifle ich stark.

Jedenfalls sollen die ihren Wunderchip mal von der Leine lassen, damit die Radeons endlich billiger werden


----------



## Hugo78 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



craiziks schrieb:


> Der ganze fortschritt in der entwicklung ist ja schoen und gut, aber wer braucht die leistung?


 
Für BF3 mit ordentlich viel Downsampling bei > 60fps.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



MClolwut schrieb:


> ... Nvidia wäre ja völlig behemmert Karten rauszubringen, die die gleiche Leistung wie GTX 570 und 80 haben, und nebenher bis zu 100 Euro günstiger sind. Dann hätten GTX 560 ti 448, GTX 570 und GTX 580 jedenfalls ausgedient... nene, so dumm können die garnicht sein.



Wieso beh*ä*mmert ? Die wollen die *neuen* Karten verkaufen und nicht die alten...Außerdem geht's darum, wieviel schneller die neuen gegenüber der alten Generation und der HD 7950/70 sind. 

Die Spezifikationen scheinen ja nicht echt zu sein, es wäre auch zu schön gewesen...

Eine GTX 670 mit der Leistung einer GTX 590/HD 6990 hätte ich mir sofort geholt. Für 500 €...aber was soll's  

Irgendwas sagt mir, daß sich das Warten auf die neuen Nvidia-Karten lohnen wird. Mal schauen, wie AMD antworten wird.


----------



## Kubiac (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Eine GTX 580 hat 512 Cuda-Cores und ist 25% langsamer als die AMD 7970.
Die GTX 680 wird 1024 Cuda-Cores haben, also doppelt so viele. 
Da sind die 45%, die sie schneller sein soll, gar nicht so abwegig. 
Vielleicht sollte man noch 10% Nvidia-Optimismus abziehen.


----------



## Kondar (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Kubiac schrieb:


> Eine GTX 580 hat 512 Cuda-Cores und ist 25% langsamer als die AMD 7970.
> Die GTX 680 wird 1024 Cuda-Cores haben, also doppelt so viele.
> Da sind die 45%, die sie schneller sein soll, gar nicht so abwegig.
> Vielleicht sollte man noch 10% Nvidia-Optimismus abziehen.


 
mmm
Mir würde es reichen wenn ich eine Karte in der Leistung meiner GTX 580 finden würde.
Die 580 ist schon laut wie sau da könnte eine neue Archetektur + neuer Herstellverfahren Wunder wirken;
netter Nebeneffekt => kriege nicht mehr die Stromrechnung von J. Großman überreicht.

Laut dem Schaubild  könnte das also ne *Nvidia Kepler GTX660Ti* werden.


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2012)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so am Rande...neue Karten ersetzen die alten am Markt. So war das schon immer.
> 
> Ist doch klar, das die alten Karten dann einfach nicht mehr produziert werden und nachdem die letzten Restbestände verkauft wurden sind, nicht mehr auf den Markt verfügbar sein werden.



Ja genau.

 Oder sie bekommen einfach nen neuen Namen


----------



## TheRealBecks (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Ich denke nicht, dass man den ominösen Tabellenwerten sonderlich viel Glauben schenken sollte, jedenfalls nicht den prozentualen Vergleichswerten zur HD 7970. Ich bezweifle nicht, dass Nvidia Single-GPU-Flakschiff schneller ist als AMDs Königin, aber stellen wir doch einfach mal eine Überlegung an:
AMDs Die ist 365 mm² groß, Nvidias 550 mm². Daraus ergibt sich, dass die Chipfläche bei Nvidia ganze 50,7 % größer ist - das ist schon mal ein nicht unerheblicher Batzen.

Dieser CHip soll nun 45 % schneller sein als AMDs GPU, aber wieso entbehrt es sich der Logik? Die Antwort liefert uns die Leistungsaufnahme:
Die HD 7970 verbraucht bei Spielen in etwa 200 Watt, im Furmark bereits 250 Watt (Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 im Test - Seite 10 | Review | Technic3D). Wenn Nvidias Chip nun 45 % schneller sein soll, ergebens ich daraus pauschal 290 Watt in Spielen und 360 Watt unter Volllast im Furmark. Nun erzähl mir doch mal einer, dass ein Referenzdesign die zugelassene TDP von PCIe sprengen möchte oO

Und ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass man trotz der Designunterschiede der AMD- und Nvidia-GPUs diese Hochrechnung anstellen darf, denn beide werden auf denselben Fertigungsprozess bei TSMC setzen, wodurch die Effektivität der Siliziumtransistoren ähnlich sein wird.

Mag sein, dass die Chipgröße und -spannung samt Speicherausbau stimmen, aber nicht bei der prozentualen Mehrgeschwindigkeit - schon gar nicht, wenn man sich das Verhältnis zwischen älteren Generationen bezogen auf die Spieleperformance und Leistungsaufnahme 

Edit: Meiner Erinnerung nach spezifiziert PCI-E 3.0 insgesamt 375 Watt Leistung, aber eben nicht, wenn die Karte unter PCI <3.0 installiert wird. Ergo wären 375 Watt möglich, aber auch für andere Hersteller like AMD.


----------



## darkeivl5 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Also ich mache das immer so,  bevor die Neue Nvidia Generation rauskommt, verkaufe ich meine alte (ASUS GTX 570 DC2). Kriege denke locker 250 Euro oder mehr wegen des Kühlers.  (Meistens 1 woche vor beginn der neuen Generation, habe ja noch ein ersatz (GTX 285). Kaum kommt eine neue raus wird sie dann gekauft für 2-300 euro aufpreis. (wenn das Preisleistungsverhältnis gerecht ist.)


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



darkeivl5 schrieb:


> Also ich mache das immer so,  bevor die Neue Nvidia Generation rauskommt, verkaufe ich meine alte (ASUS GTX 570 DC2). Kriege denke locker 250 Euro oder mehr wegen des Kühlers.  (Meistens 1 woche vor beginn der neuen Generation, habe ja noch ein ersatz (GTX 285). Kaum kommt eine neue raus wird sie dann gekauft für 2-300 euro aufpreis. (wenn das Preisleistungsverhältnis gerecht ist.)


 
Ich weiß zwar nicht, was das mit'n Thema zu tun hat, aber bist'n Fuchs.

@Topic

Würde mich zwar freuen wenn die Mehrleistung so ausfallen würde, aber ich glaube nicht ganz dran. Wenn die Rohdaten so stimmen ist die Mehrleistung von 45% drin (Wurde ja schon z.T. erläutert.), bloß wäre die Abwärme wieder enorm, was mich persönlich zwar nicht interessiert, aber viele andere. 
Leistung kann man nicht genug haben, dann laufen endlich mal Spiele mit höchsten Settings auf 100FPS und die 3D-Funktion wird auch immer attraktiver. Naja um so besser die NV'S werden, um so mehr werden die Preise für die AMD's fallen bzw. AMD könnte das "Refresh", falls es sowas geben sollte, rausbringen.

Bleiben wir einfach gespannt und warten ab was NV da für'n Süppchen kocht.


----------



## AMD (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Unglaubwürdig, mehr nicht!
Aber naja, Spekulationen gibts viele - das darunter viele Fakes sind sollte jeder wissen.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Fake.

Next please


----------



## Mashed (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Es sollen also bei allen Modellen die Anzahl der Shader verdoppelt werden? Hört sich sehr nach Fake an, beim Sprung von GeForce 400 auf 500 warens durchschnittlich 10% mehr Shader. Ich sag ja nicht, dass NV wieder nur so einen kleinen Schritt nach vorne macht, aber 100% mehr ist einfach nur unglaubwürdig und sonst nichts.


----------



## bulldozer (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die lehnen sich ja sehr weit aus dem Fenster...
> Obwohl ich die Echtheit anzweifle. Ich konnte die News nicht weiter als auf die verlinkte Seite verfolgen...
> *Dazu halte ich die Preisvorstellungen im Bezug auf die Performance etwas überzogen*.


Laut der Tabelle (die aber wirklich ziemlich unglaubwürdig erscheint) würde eine GTX 670 mit einer MSRP von 499$ zu Buche schlagen. Das wäre günstiger als eine 7970 aber 10% schneller, ich sehe nich wie das überzogen _wäre_ wenn die Tabelle wirklichen stimmen würde.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das klingt aber sher unglaubwürdig, die GTX 690 hat gleich viele Shader wie ne 680 (bzw. eben X2) aber nur den Speicherbus und den Speicher von ner 670!?


Gabs schonmal..
GTX 295 -> Volle 240 Shader einer GTX 280 aber Speicherbus einer GTX 260 (448bit und 896MB). Halbes Jahr später dann als GTX 275 in single GPU Form veröffentlicht.


Wie gesagt, denke auch dass die Specs sind mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit Fake sind aber diese Mischform zweier GPUs gabs halt schonmal, das ist nichts ungewöhnliches.




Mashed schrieb:


> Es sollen also bei allen Modellen die Anzahl der Shader verdoppelt werden? Hört sich sehr nach Fake an, beim Sprung von GeForce 400 auf 500 warens durchschnittlich 10% mehr Shader. Ich sag ja nicht, dass NV wieder nur so einen kleinen Schritt nach vorne macht, aber 100% mehr ist einfach nur unglaubwürdig und sonst nichts.


Wieso denken die meisten immer nur so primitiv?
1. Die 500er Serie war lediglich ein Refresh der 400er Serie. Kepler ist eine komplett neue Architektur.

2. GTX200 -> GTX 400 war ein Architektursprung und die Shader haben sich verdoppelt (240Shader bei GTX 280 -> 480Shader bei GTX 480)

3. Und der größte Fehler den alle immer machen; sie vergleichen die Shader bzw. CUDA cores 1 zu 1, das geht aber nicht.
Mit einer neuen Architektur wird der Chip fast komplett überarbeitet, somit auch die Shader. 
HD 6970 hatte z.B. 384 (4D) Shader während die 7970 2048 (1D) Shader hat und man sagt ja auch nicht das ist ein Anstieg von über 500%.. die Shader an Sich sind unterschiedlich und einfach nicht miteinander Vergleichbar... so könnten beispielsweise 1024 Shader bei Kepler leistungsmäßig vielleicht nur 768 Shader der Fermi Architektur entsprechen (oder entsprechend weniger/mehr).


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Gut möglich das Nvidia weiterhin die Holzhammer-Methode anwendet und einen riesigen Chip auf den Markt wirft. Aber... der GF110 war schon ~520mm² groß. Der Fertigungsprozess schrumpft zwar, aber eben nicht um die Hälfte. Dennoch soll angeblich die Anzahl der Recheneinheiten verdoppelt werden und am Ende soll der Chip "nur" 550 mm² groß sein? Klingt ein wenig unglaubwürdig, zumal die Caches, der Steuerlogikteil und noch das Speicherinterface ebenfalls mit anwachsen (müssen). Außerdem bedeutet so einen Riesenchip (Kantenlänge > 23 mm !!) eine geringe Ausbeute, erst recht bei dem neuen Fertigungsprozess und damit auch extreme Kosten...

Ich vermute eher einen Zwischenschritt mit 50% mehr Rechenwerken und selbst das bedeutet einen riesigen Leitungszugewinn. Ich bin gespannt, ob uns Nvidia und die Gerüchteküche mal wieder ordentlich an der Nase herumgeführt hat


----------



## W3SSI (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

ich weiß auch nicht was ich davon halten soll,...aber von der gtx 280/5 auf 480/580 waren es sogar 100% mehr leistung, genauso wie bei G7 7800 und GTX 8800, aber das würde AMD natürlich zum totalen spreissturz bringen und wir kriegen nachher eine 7970für 250€ wie damals zu 4870 zeiten  das wäre geil


----------



## noghry (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Für mich persönlich klingt es auch eher unglaubwürdig, das Sie so einen hohen Leistungszugewinn erringen. Vor allem wurde in letzter Zeit auch kommuniziert, das die nächste Generation keinen Hot-Clock mehr für die Shader aufbieten soll. 
Von daher warte ich erstmal auf verlässliche Tests und lasse mich von den Ergebnissen überraschen.


----------



## tm0975 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ich nehm ne 7950


 
ich auch. die %-angaben sind müßig, bei der guten übertaktbarkeit der 7950/70. was mcih enttäuscht ist die späte verfügbarkeit. q2/q3 und das noch in "nvidia-zuverlässigkeit" umgerechnet bedeutet, dass die 79x0 sich noch eine weile preislich austoben werden


----------



## -Cryptic- (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Die sollen endlich mal ECHTE Fakten bringen von NV, nicht diese Fakes. 
512-Bit Interface bei der GK110 ja, das andere eher nein. Aber wie üblich bleibt vorerst nur die Spekulation.
Aber:

ICH WILL FAKTEN!


----------



## XE85 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Aber... der GF110 war schon ~520mm² groß. Der Fertigungsprozess  schrumpft zwar, aber eben nicht um die Hälfte. Dennoch soll angeblich  die Anzahl der Recheneinheiten verdoppelt werden und am Ende soll der  Chip "nur" 550 mm² groß sein?



Du darfst hier nicht vergessen das es um die Fläche geht. Die Zahl der Fertigungsgröße kann hier nicht einfach ins Verhältnis gestzt werden. 40 auf 28nm ist genau ein sogenanter Full Node, also auf die Fläche gerechnet passen damit genau doppelt so viele Transistoren auf die gleiche Fläche. Zumindest dieses Angabe ist daher absolut plausibel.

Eine halbierung der Fertigung (also 20nm) wären 2 Full Nodes und würde 4x so viele Transistoren auf der gleichen Fläche ermöglichen.

mfg


----------



## soul4ever (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Selbst wenn es stimmen sollte, würde die 7970 auch nicht billiger als 400€ werden, wenn die gtx 670 um die 20% mehr bietet für 499$...

Von daher ist das alles voll im Rahmen und nix mit ner 300€ Karte, die die 7970 zu Boden stampft...


----------



## Adam West (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Vorallem macht NV einen ATI-Vernichter auch billiger am Markt, nä


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Alt, und auf alle möglichen Arten und Weisen falsch.


----------



## Bmok (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Hört sich nach der Glaskugel an. 
Also mal abwarten. Nvidia hat ja schon große Sprüche vom Stapel gelassen, 
also demnach wäre 50% Mehrleistung das Mindeste. 
Das hat aber nix hiermit zu tun, also warten wir mal.

Gruß Bmok


----------



## optikboom (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Sollte das stimmen heißt das:
1.Ich muss arbeiten gehn (bin 15)
2.Das mit dem 850 MHz könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, hat man ja gesehn was bei AMD noch so möglich ist,
also mit OC, denke dass das auch bedingt so bei NV sein könnte.
3.Are you kidding me NV? Wieso nur 2 Gigabyte (680)????????? 3 Gigabyte müssens mindestens sein,
bei der (angeblichen) Anzahl von Shadern, wegen SSAA und Downsampling....


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die lehnen sich ja sehr weit aus dem Fenster...
> Obwohl ich die Echtheit anzweifle. Ich konnte die News nicht weiter als auf die verlinkte Seite verfolgen...
> Dazu halte ich die Preisvorstellungen im Bezug auf die Performance etwas überzogen.


 
/same

GTX...640? das stinkt geradezu nach Fake.
1. Der Speicher ist mir verdächtig schnell,sonst war der immer langamer getaktet als der Speicher bei AMD, hier scheint er allerdings durch die bank neue Geschwindigkeitsrekorde brechen zu wollen.
2. Das riesenloch zwischen GTX 660Ti und der normalen GTX 660 ist verdächtig.
3. Dass jede Karte eine andere Busbreite hat ist imho absolut unrealistisch
4. Nur 2 GiB Speicher? Bisschen arg wenig für eine derartige Monsterkarte

Trotzdem: Let's wait and see


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Metro ist nicht von EA



Sag ich das ?

Und Leute das ist ein Fake!!!


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Die Preise sind ja zum Davonlaufen...
Eine 650Ti, die genauso schnell sein soll wie eine GTX 570 für 250$? Dann hat sich ja preislich absolut gar nichts getan, die neue Performance-Generation wird einfach nur schneller und genau so teurer. Super. Fortschritt = 0.
Und ich dachte, Nvidia will irgendwann mal die alten Karten einstampfen?
Ich halte das mal für nen dicken Fake, denn mir kommen die ganzen Infos bei den Haaren herbeigezogen vor, ganz besonders die Preise und die angebliche Performance der Karten... GTX 680 - 45% schneller als die HD 7970? Ja ne, is klar. Fehlt nur noch, dass sie nebenher noch automatisch Kaffe aufsetzen und staubsaugen kann...
Zudem reicht das "GTX" bis in unterste Reihen (wobei ich mir das beim Namenschaos Nvidias noch vorstellen kann), aber die Ramtaktung ist ja auch ein Witz sondergleichen.


----------



## Kubiac (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



TheRealBecks schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass man den ominösen Tabellenwerten sonderlich viel Glauben schenken sollte, jedenfalls nicht den prozentualen Vergleichswerten zur HD 7970. Ich bezweifle nicht, dass Nvidia Single-GPU-Flakschiff schneller ist als AMDs Königin, aber stellen wir doch einfach mal eine Überlegung an:
> AMDs Die ist 365 mm² groß, Nvidias 550 mm². Daraus ergibt sich, dass die Chipfläche bei Nvidia ganze 50,7 % größer ist - das ist schon mal ein nicht unerheblicher Batzen.
> 
> Dieser CHip soll nun 45 % schneller sein als AMDs GPU, aber wieso entbehrt es sich der Logik? Die Antwort liefert uns die Leistungsaufnahme:
> ...



Alles was wir hier von uns lassen sind Spekulationen.
Allerdings wird Nvidia sicherlich die Spezifikationen einhalten. 
Aus diesem Grund wird ja auch gemunkelt, dass die Shader nicht mehr mit doppeltem Takt arbeiten.
Einfach mal abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## optikboom (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Um die TDP in Grenzen zu halten hat Nvidia bestimmt 4D Transistoren


----------



## Scarvik (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

netter Fake, aber vieleicht stimmt zumindest der Preis


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja genau.
> 
> Oder sie bekommen einfach nen neuen Namen


 
oder so.


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Februar 2012)

Also wird das ganze ein Nachfolger der Boeng GTX480?


----------



## Westcoast (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

wieviel unruhe doch grafikkarten verbreiten können. das ganze wird immer wieder zur staatsaufgabe, BKA übernimmt lach.
wenn die gtx 680 wirklich so stark ist, könnte ich auch 600 euro berappeln. aber irgendwie möchte ich das ganze nicht glauben.
leistung mehr als tahiti ja, aber nicht in dem rahmen. 

es wird gesagt die kleinen chips kommen zuerst, also GK 104. jetzt ist es wieder andersrum.
erst die highendmodelle und dann die mainstreamkarten, war eigentlich fast immer so. 

ich meine wenn april die karten erscheinen sollen, parallel zu ivybridge von intel, ist es irgendwie zu ruhig um nvidia.
das kenne ich anderes von nvidia. alles nur spekulationen und fakes, mehr leider nicht im moment.


----------



## optikboom (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Ist doch wie mit Duke Nukem Forever,

erst heulen alle rum: "wann kommts endlich?"
und wenns da ist sagen sie: "ist doch alles ******* geworden, und darauf habe ich jetzt gewartet???"


----------



## xx00xx00xx (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Sieht klar nach nem Fake aus , aber son Kracher ala 8800GTX wär schon nice


----------



## Westcoast (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

bei duke nukem forever kann man wirklich schimpfen, dass man gewartet hat, das spiel ist alles andere als gut .


----------



## Deltay (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



neflE schrieb:


> Ähm ich halte die Preise ja mal für voll überzogen, denn AMD wird nicht lange warten und eine überarbeitete Serie rausbringen und dann hat NVIDIA viel zu hohe Preise.
> 
> Und eine 60ti für 400usDollar, bestimmt nicht, wer soll das kaufen?
> Das ist ja keine Mittelklasse mehr.


Warum nicht ,wenn die schneller wird als ein gtx 580 ist doch das preis ok,für 7950 zahlt man gerade auch nicht weniger und es gibt genug die es kaufen!


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Ich halte diese Werte für überzogen, ebenso die Preise. NVidia haut zwar gerne mal mit dem Holzhammer zu, dann aber zumindest in richtiger Weise zu meiner Meinung nach akzeptablen Preisen. Dennoch wird erst die Zukunft zeigen, was tatsächlich dran ist.


----------



## Krabbat (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

ich glaube das mit der gtx 680, die 45% schneller als die hd 7970 sein soll, erst, wenn pcgh das bestätigt
aktuell kann nvidia ja ohnehin nur viele gerüchte einbringen, um die leute davon abzuhalten, sich ne 7970 zu kaufen, ein entsprechendes produkt haben sie ja nicht


----------



## Bruce112 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

wiso heißen die  auf einmal alle gtx  550 ti 550 gtx 

nvidia sollte mal den namenschema ändern  wer braucht soviele gtx


----------



## optikboom (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> wiso heißen die  auf einmal alle gtx  550 ti 550 gtx
> 
> nvidia sollte mal den namenschema ändern  wer braucht soviele gtx



Mir wärs auch recht, wenn sie die GTX 640, GTX 650 und die GTX 650 ti kicken würden.
So werden die Leute die keine Ahnung haben, angezogen, von wegen: "OHH, die hat ein GTX, die ist bestimmt gut"
Das ist wie mit den Motten und der Straßenlaterne nachts.........


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

So ein Müll.. eine Schande im PCGH Forum solche Behauptungen aufzustellen und jeden "Fake"link zu pushen.. ist schon fast peinlich

Naja, ich glaube nur was ich sehe, und das ist ein Benchmark mit der Karte in meinem Computer. Alles andere interessiert mich nicht (mehr)..


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> So ein Müll.. eine Schande im PCGH Forum solche Behauptungen aufzustellen und jeden "Fake"link zu pushen.. ist schon fast peinlich
> 
> Naja, ich glaube nur was ich sehe, und das ist ein Benchmark mit der Karte in meinem Computer. Alles andere interessiert mich nicht (mehr)..


 
Und darauf kannste noch ne Weile warten


----------



## Neox (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Mal gucken, wie viel langsamer die 680 wirklich ist


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Was ist nicht verstehe, warum sich viele über den Preis aufregen, weil gerade der bei gebotener Leistung stimmt. Wenn die 670er 499 Dollar kostet und 20% schneller als eine 7970 ist, welche über 500 Euro kostet, versteh ich die Aufregung nicht. Und 319 Dollar für die Performance einer 580GTX ist ja schon fast lachhaft. Also wenn Preise und Daten stimmen, freu ich mich


----------



## Jan565 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Es ist doch eigentlich mehr oder weniger klar das es ein Fake ist. 

NV hat bei einer Transistoren Zahl von 1,5Mrd(GTX580. die Leistung wie AMD mit 4,3Mrd Transistoren(7950). Ist aber egal, denn die Leistung und der Verbrauch der AMD stimmen. 

Dabei ist die Rohleistung der AMD deutlich höher als die von NV. 1,5TFlops bei NV und über 3,7TFlops bei AMD wenn ich es recht weiß. Also ist die von der Rechenleistung viel stärker kann es aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht nutzen. Ist aber auch egal, das Paket stimmt einfach. 

Nimmt man jetzt die Daten von der Folie und geht davon aus, das die Leistung bei gleicher Transistoren Zahl gleich ist von Fermi und Kepler, dann müsste die Kepler mehr als 3 mal so schnell sein wie die AMD. Das ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich und vor allem unglaubwürdig. 

In Meinen Augen darf man solchen vorab Folien kein glauben schenken. Selbst bei AMD war es das gleiche, aber das wird immer gerne aus Marketingtechnischen Gründen gerne gemacht. 

So lange keine Karte bei einer Redaktion ist und unabhängige Tests gemacht wurden, schenke ich so einer Folie keinen glauben.


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Es ist doch eigentlich mehr oder weniger klar das es ein Fake ist.
> 
> NV hat bei einer Transistoren Zahl von 1,5Mrd(GTX580. die Leistung wie AMD mit 4,3Mrd Transistoren(7950). Ist aber egal, denn die Leistung und der Verbrauch der AMD stimmen.
> 
> ...


 

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht


----------



## zatec (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

naja ich werde mir keine neue grafikkarte kaufen bis es neue spielkonsolen gibt. mit meiner radeon 6850 oc kann ich alle spiele(bf3, skyrim) mit max details/fullhd flüssigspielen, wer braucht da noch mehr leistung?...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



zatec schrieb:


> naja ich werde mir keine neue grafikkarte kaufen  bis es neue spielkonsolen gibt. mit meiner radeon 6850 oc kann ich alle  spiele(bf3, skyrim) mit max details/fullhd flüssigspielen, wer braucht  da noch mehr leistung?...


 Mehr Leistung ist immer 'ne feine Sache, die kann man dann in Mods und Kantenglättungs-Orgien stecken. 



Neox schrieb:


> Mal gucken, wie viel langsamer die 680 wirklich ist


 I c wut u did thur ...


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



marcus_T schrieb:


> da vergeht mir entdültig die Lust auf SLI
> nicht mal Ti SLI ist erschwinglich


 
Bis Dato hatten alle mein MBs immer SLI/Crossfire jedoch habe ich es nie umgesetzt. Vorrangig war immer der Preis und vor allem der Stromverbrauch (microruckln mal ausgenommen)
@Topic ich warte wie immer mal Seriöse Test, ab weil was auf der Page steht ist eher nach dem Prinzip "a da ist noch ein Kästchen frei ,füllen wir es mal aus entstanden" 
Sollte NV wirklich so viel mehrleistung aus den Chips herausbekommen (Was zu bezweifln ist ) wie viel werden sie verbrauchen unter last ???? Schlussendlich muss das Gesammtpacket stimmen. Weiters sind die Preise auch gänzlich realitätsfremd


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



zatec schrieb:


> naja ich werde mir keine neue grafikkarte kaufen bis es neue spielkonsolen gibt. mit meiner *radeon 6850 oc *kann ich alle spiele(*bf3*, skyrim) mit *max details/fullhd flüssigspielen*, wer braucht da noch mehr leistung?...


Was ist für Dich bitte "flüssig" bzw max details...das will ich sehen! Schafft meine GTX 570 nicht mal ansatzweise (es sei denn man steht auf gefühlte 15 fps).
BTT: Hab´ gerade ein Dejavu. Ich sage nur Bulldozer-Leak...etc., etc pp.


----------



## Balthar (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

...vermutlich High habe auch nen Mischmasch aus Ultra und High sowie 2xaa 8xaf Full HD und habe AVG 40FPS


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Es ist doch eigentlich mehr oder weniger klar das es ein Fake ist.
> 
> NV hat bei einer Transistoren Zahl von 1,5Mrd(GTX580. die Leistung wie AMD mit 4,3Mrd Transistoren(7950). Ist aber egal, denn die Leistung und der Verbrauch der AMD stimmen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube nicht das man das so blauäugig betrachten kann, da du die neue Architektur nicht kennst und auch nicht weißt, was für Transistoren etc. verbaut sind. 
Aber egal, wir werden sehen wer mit welcher Ausstattung und Architektur nachher das bessere Ende hat.


----------



## Krautmaster (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

sind eh alle Fake 

Volker bei CB der die Specs mit Sicherheit kennt schreib folgendes:

Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht - ComputerBase Forum



> Alter, alles Fake. 224 Bit Speicherinterface? Einfach mal 448 geteilt durch 2. Klar, wenn man keine Ahnung hat^^



wenn der das sagt stimmt das


----------



## XE85 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Krautmaster schrieb:


> sind eh alle Fake
> 
> Volker bei CB der die Specs mit Sicherheit kennt schreib folgendes:
> 
> ...



Jetzt lassen wir mal dahigestellt ob die Daten stimmen oder nicht - aber die Aussage von Volker ist definitiv Blödsinn - die angegebenen Speicherinterfacebreiten sind alle problemlos mit 32Bit Speicherbausteinen erreichbar:

128Bit - 4 x 32Bit
192Bit - 6 x 32Bit
224Bit - 7 x 32Bit
384Bit - 12 x 32Bit 
448Bit - 14 x 32Bit
512Bit - 16 x 32Bit

Da hätte er vll. vorher mal kurz nachrechnen sollen.

mfg


----------



## Krautmaster (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

dennoch macht es wenig Sinn den HE Chip der mit 1024 Shader prognostiziert wird dann auf 2x1024 zu lassen und das SI auf 448 zu stutzen bei der DualKarte.

Im ging es wohl eher darum dass 224 aus der Luft gegriffen wurden bzw 448 einfach mal pauschal durch 2 geteilt wurde um nen Wert zu haben, weniger darum ob möglich.

Edit:

achso, in dem ersten Post hier is nen Schreibfehler, 292 Bit, hatte mich schon gewundert.


----------



## Woiferl94 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Nur 2Gb VRAM bei mir braucht BF3 schon 1,5 - 1,8GB je nach Map das ist dann halt schon sehr knapp berechnet. Wenn natürlich die Daten stimmen sollen was ja anscheinend eh nicht so ist.


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Nur 2Gb VRAM bei mir braucht BF3 schon 1,5 - 1,8GB je nach Map das ist dann halt schon sehr knapp berechnet. Wenn natürlich die Daten stimmen sollen was ja anscheinend eh nicht so ist.


 
Was hast du denn für Settings? Ich hab nur 1GB VRAM und BF3 läuft auf max sehr gut!


----------



## Woiferl94 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Ich habe alles auf Ultra gestellt und sonst auch alles auf max. und komme dadurch auf 1,5 - 1,8 Gb Vram auslastung hat mir zumindest der Afterburner angezeigt.


----------



## Boffboff (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

wenn die dinger wirklich in diese preisregion fallen würden, dann würd ich nciht zuschlagen. das wär mir zu teuer xD bis max 250€, im absoluten notfall wenns das bombenangebot schlechthin ist. ich spare mein geld lieber für wichtigere sachen...


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ich habe alles auf Ultra gestellt und sonst auch alles auf max. und komme dadurch auf 1,5 - 1,8 Gb Vram auslastung hat mir zumindest der Afterburner angezeigt.


 
Da scheint BF3 sehr gut programmiert zu sein. Hab keine Ruckler oder Nachladeruckler oder ähnliches. Das Nachladen ist wohl auf diverse RAM Größen optimiert.


----------



## Woiferl94 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Adam West schrieb:


> Da scheint BF3 sehr gut programmiert zu sein. Hab keine Ruckler oder Nachladeruckler oder ähnliches. Das Nachladen ist wohl auf diverse RAM Größen optimiert.


 
Scheind so, obwohl meistens spiele ich aber nicht mit höchsten Einstellungen.
Aja den danoc fxxa injector  habe ich auch installiert.


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Hast du keine Probleme mit Bans? Die fxxa injector sollen ja Bans bewirken?!


----------



## Woiferl94 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Adam West schrieb:


> Hast du keine Probleme mit Bans? Die fxxa injector sollen ja Bans bewirken?!


 
Nein habe überhaupt keine Probleme mit Bans. Punkbuster ist troztdem einfach nur S*****e.
Bringt mehr Probleme als sonst was, Cheater gibt es trotzdem genug.


----------



## zatec (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Was ist für Dich bitte "flüssig" bzw max details...das will ich sehen! Schafft meine GTX 570 nicht mal ansatzweise (es sei denn man steht auf gefühlte 15 fps).
> BTT: Hab´ gerade ein Dejavu. Ich sage nur Bulldozer-Leak...etc., etc pp.


 
dan kauf dir nächstesmal eine radeon 
wieviele fps ich genau habe weiss ich nicht, habe keine ahnung wie ich dass im bf3 sehen kann! aber die fps müssten aufjedenfall über 30 sein weil ich habe überhaupt garkeine rückler... auch in 64er maps nicht. 
zu meinen einstellungen ich habe alles auf höchste (ausser schatten auf normal) was geht. aa habe ich 2 und af auf 16mal! (cpu ein amd x6 1100t, und 16gb ddr3-1600 kingston hyperx, 24" acer g245h)
mit meiner gigabyte radeon hd 6850 oc habe ich zb in swtor 80-100 fps. (durschnittlich 80 und 100 in gesprächen/sequenzen)

deshalb warte ich noch bis auf eine neue konsolen generation mit dem aufrüsten, solange meine hardware keine probleme in spielen für high/ultra settings zeigt brauche ich keine neue graka.

auf meinem alienware m11x r3 mit einem i5 & geforce gt540 läuft bf3 nur auf mittel flüssig.

edit: hier meine genauen bf3 einstellungen,
Auflösung 1920x1080 60hz
Sichtfeld 90
Bewegungsverzögerung Ein
Bewegungsverzögerung 50% vom Balken (voreinstellung)
Stereoskopischetiefe 50% vom Balken (voreinstellung)
Texturenqualität Ultra
Schattenqualität Mittel (habe ich immer auf mittel/normal seit jahren in allen games, ist gewohnheit bei mir)
Effektqualität Ultra
Gitterqualität Ultra
Terrainqualität Ultra
AF 16x
AA 2x MSAA
Post-AA Hoch
HBAO

kurz getestet, caspian border 64/64 30-34 fps.


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

mach mal render.drawfps 1 in der bf3 console. die console öffnest du links neben der "1" mit der "§" taste.
ob die sequenzen und gespräche in swotr live gerendert oder nur "video" sind wäre noch wichtig zu wissen.....


----------



## Research (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Keep trolling, trolling baby. Keep trolling, trolling.

Wie schon eine bekanntere Band sang.

Ist mMn ein Fake. Auch wenn manche Werte den Erwartungen: größer + hungriger =schneller; entsprechen.

Vielleicht beziehen sich die +xx% auf Tesslation.

2GB RAM scheinen mir auch arg wenig. Solange AMD zum Bulldozer ähhh Nvidea keine Infos zu Keppler heraus gibt ist niemanden zu glauben. Auch Hausinternen Benchmarks nicht. Wenn sie denn von NV sind.


----------



## XE85 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Bitte beim Thema bleiben

mfg


----------



## optikboom (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Hab mal ne Frage:

Wenn die wirklich nur 2 Gigabyte an Speicher haben, ist das ja Mist.
Aber wahrscheinlich kommen dann wieder Hersteller wie Zotac, und kloppen da das doppelte drauf.

PCGH hat ja mal gesagt, das es manchmal dadurch Performance Einbrüche gäb, wegen der höheren
Speicherverwaltung.

Liegt das jetzt da dran, das die Chip darauf nicht ausgelegt sind?
Weil ich meine, wen (!!!) NV 4 Gigabyte verbauen würde, gäb es die doch sicher net, oder?


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Du musst einfach einen größeren Adressraum verwalten, und du musst zwischen den Chips auch switchen etc. Das vergrößert halt die Latenzen und verschlechtert so die Performance.

Daher macht viel RAM auch nur da sinn, wo man ihn wirklich braucht. Vorher ist es nur Ballast, den man mit sich rum schleppt, und der freudig Saft aus der Dose saugt.


----------



## optikboom (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Ja mein Gott, diese maximal 10 Watt sind ja jetzt auch net so schlimm.

Kann man umso mehr Mods einbauen, ohne das dir der RAM bis 
Oberkant/Unterlippe steht.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

10 Watt hier, 10 Watt dort. Das summiert sich. Zumal 2 GB Ram, was die nächste logische Ausbaustufe bei 512 Bit Interface ist, wohl eher etwas in die Richtung von 30W verbrauchen dürften, wenn das überhaupt ausreicht.

Und da du von "nur" 10 W sprichst, zeigt dass das du wie die meisten hier im Forum den Energieffizienz D-Zug, der euch alle überrollt nicht mitbekommen habt. 

Gamer, die auf die Leistungsaufnahme/Effizienz nen feuchten Haufen setzen, sind eine aussterbende Gattung, die keine Sau mehr interessiert. Findet euch damit ab, oder ihr werdet nur noch unglücklich sein.


----------



## XE85 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



Skysnake schrieb:


> 10 Watt hier, 10 Watt dort. Das summiert sich.



Sicher, wenn man aber einen großen Monitor mit der 2560er Auflösung hat und diese auch nativ einstellen will oder eben aufwendige Mods nutzen will kommt man um eine große RAM Menge nunmal nicht herum, es sei den man lebt damit das man des öfteren im RAM Limit hängt.

mfg


----------



## God-Among-Insects (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

von 192GB/s auf 325GB/s Speicherdurchsatz wäre ein zu großer Sprung -> glaub ich nicht!


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



God-Among-Insects schrieb:


> von 192GB/s auf 325GB/s Speicherdurchsatz wäre ein zu großer Sprung -> glaub ich nicht!


 
Warum? Wenn die 680 die HD7970 um 45% schlagen soll wäre sie um die 60% schneller als eine 580.
Dagegen steht eine Bandbreitenerhöhung von rund 70%. Ist doch alles im plausiblen Bereich.


----------



## optikboom (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

@Skysnake, ich bin nicht der Typ, der sich mit RAM-Stromverbrauch kennt/auseinander setzt.

Und ja, mir ist der Stromverbrauch egal, natürlich ist es schön, wenn man eine schnelle und sparsame Karte hat, aber

1. Ich muss den Strom nicht bezahlen
2. Wenn du Leistung haben willst, musst du Leistung reinstecken (Strom), die später als Abwärme wieder rauskommt.
3. Und um die wegzuschaffen, gibt es doch Leistungsfähige Luft- und Wasserkühler...


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

Heute gibts auch Sportwagen, die unter 10 liter schlucken und schneller sind als die vor 5 Jahren und das doppelte geschluckt haben


----------



## soul4ever (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*



DeinNachbar schrieb:


> @Skysnake, ich bin nicht der Typ, der sich mit RAM-Stromverbrauch kennt/auseinander setzt.
> 
> Und ja, mir ist der Stromverbrauch egal, natürlich ist es schön, wenn man eine schnelle und sparsame Karte hat, aber
> 
> ...


 

Das ist mal ne Einstellung. Sobald Du dein eigenes Geld verdienst und bei Mutti mal ausziehen solltest, wirst Du dich umgucken


----------



## optikboom (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angebliche NVIDIA GeForce 600 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht*

@soul4ever, blöd das ich nicht bei "Mutti" wohne.


----------

